# Your "Dream Betta"



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I see the phrase used periodically on the BFF (typically in the pictures sub forum), and so I thought I'd make a thread and ask everyone...

*What's your dream betta? *​
If you could design your perfect betta (not saying that the ones we have adopted aren't wonderful!), what would he/she look like? Would it be male or female? What would their name be?

Just thought this might be fun, and that people with similar tastes in betta splendens could gush together.

______________________________​
~> My dream betta would be a male EE Rose Double Tail with either a grizzle or butterfly color pattern (not sure about colors...I love too many combos to choose).


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

A marbled grey and white VT. 
Something like this:








Except its a veiltail. 
But any tail type would do for me though. c:
I also don't mind the gender. I guess i just really love this color lol
His/her name would be Raincloud, or Marble, or just Rain.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

A light purple with green irids and lipstick, preferably an EE HM feather tail. I shall name him Ganesha.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Purple, green, yellow, red, blue, and orange marble - no fading, no colour change. Any tail, any gender.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Male plakat solid orange body with a few red spots in fins. Eye color no specific color.
This boy but plakat fins and no cellophane translucency in tail:








Some day


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

A true black white bicolor - black body, white fins. Black butterfly is an acceptable substitute. VT preferred. Dumbo ears a plus!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

My dream betta would be similar to this beautiful betta I found on Google Images. I would like him to have shades of pastel purple, blue, and pink. And maybe white lips! And asisde from looks I would like him to have a friendly personality.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

starlight910 said:


> My dream betta would be similar to this beautiful betta I found on Google Images. I would like him to have shades of pastel purple, blue, and pink. And maybe white lips! And asisde from looks I would like him to have a friendly personality.


Give him green irids! :redyay:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mines plain and simple. I bi color yellow blue dragon hm male ^__^!!!!!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

This. This betta. Right here. White EE HM. Both of my pretty true whites died within a month of buying them. :-(


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

This boy is for sure my "Dream betta". Found him on Aquabid.com a few nights ago and I've been obesessed. Wish I could afford to ship the little bugger all the way to Minnesota. Seems like shipping fees are CRAZY. Can't justify spending $100 on the fish and shipping him AND buying a new tank. Being an adult sucks.  But I adore red and white bettas, I just think their such little cuties.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

This kind of koi type. Though I did run into a nice marble with black spots on his belly. Time will tell if he'll keep his spots or he'll color change.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

YES I love that Koi Vergil. <3


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

There are koi type bettas?!
Then they look AMAZING!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oops double post.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

*I recently adopted my Dream Betta - this beauty! The baby of my Betta family - Boss! Giant HMPK! :mrgreen: I couldn't believe he was real when I saw him! *


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooh, congrats Polkadot! He's gorgeous! 

I bought my dream betta (and his female counterpart) yesterday! :-D Not only that, but I'll be breeding them too!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I actually just got my real dream betta yesterday but I've had guys that came close to my dreams. The only thing I'd change is maybe a normal Plakat or true HM. But his colors are perfect for me.

My new unnamed Blue/yellow bicolor(trying to stop using Mustard Gas) DTHMPK:














I also want a true Koi though I have an acceptable substitute:








A black and red bicolor butterfly or a black and orange bicolor (strong black like melano) would be irresistible to me though.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

My ideal dream betta? A purple and white butterfly VT. However, a black and red butterfly VT would be a very very close second. Sadly, very few ppl breed butterfly VT's.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

My dream bettas.... wow
The male would be a small white and red butterfly. He would have long flowing fins(except pectoral). He'd be a VT though. 
The girl- medium size pink dragonscale, also VT. 
Ohhhh the beauty
:checkedout:


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Crossroads, your new bi-color is STUNNING! Wow.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Ooh, congrats Polkadot! He's gorgeous!
> 
> I bought my dream betta (and his female counterpart) yesterday! :-D Not only that, but I'll be breeding them too!


Thanks MameJenny! He is such a sweet boy. :-D

Congratulations on your Dream Pair too,please post pics when you can.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a little obsession atm as I saw one I wanted to get a while back. I am after a gold/gold and black dragonscale HM male. Can only seem to find HMPKs in the gold I want atm though. When I find him he will live on my desk and shall be called Rumple.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> Crossroads, your new bi-color is STUNNING! Wow.


Thanks! :> I found him at Petco of all places!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

This guy. Honestly if someone else hadn't of been bidding on him, I would have bought him (or at least tried). I feel like I will always regret it...


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

He is very pretty... o.o


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> Thanks! :> I found him at Petco of all places!


Every once in awhile Petco surprises you. Mine had a gorgeous multi-colored HM male that I drooled over.



Tress said:


> This guy. Honestly if someone else hadn't of been bidding on him, I would have bought him (or at least tried). I feel like I will always regret it...


Wow, that's a beautiful fish!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tress said:


> This guy. Honestly if someone else hadn't of been bidding on him, I would have bought him (or at least tried). I feel like I will always regret it...


Where is Hrutan for this?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

aselvarial said:


> My ideal dream betta? A purple and white butterfly VT. However, a black and red butterfly VT would be a very very close second. Sadly, very few ppl breed butterfly VT's.


Cross your fingers for this spawn. No purples, but black/red butterfly is a possibility...it depends on how dominant that butterfly band is.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*Refining the dream*

So after a chat in the photo section I can refine my dream betta options (and I'm getting a new tank soon for whenever/if I ever find one:
Pure orange or orange and red spots no pineapple-ing
Or chocolate betta (darker oranges and browns/blacks)
Prefered types: male plakat or any tail type female if good color

Or a dumbo/EE/Big ear plakat male or female... Not sure on color yet though gotta find one that catches my eye.


----------



## linga (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice fishes....


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Found out the red spot variety of betta i like is called 'Armageddon' 
Wonder if I could find an orange or chocolate (orange and brown or black body) dumbo plakat that would be a major score..


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Since white and grey marbled bettas are rare, and since im gonna be getting a new betta soon, im gonna pick something that i can find. I would buy those orange cuties, but they remind me too much of my old betta. ;-; Soo i think im gonna buy this.









But i never really wanted to buy one until now for some reason. xD


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Found out the red spot variety of betta i like is called 'Armageddon'
> Wonder if I could find an orange or chocolate (orange and brown or black body) dumbo plakat that would be a major score..


I had a chocolate dalmatian VT (he was brown-bodied with peachy orange fins with red spots) at one point this year. I'm sad that he passed away. I would have loved to work on a better line of them.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

My dream betta would be either a super black spade tail with Myr's personality(he is a barbarian cheiftian I swear, also very "Sup! my human!), or a Forest Green any tail type with Drwg's personality (like an excitable puppy "Hello! Hello! how are you!"). 

I am fond of halfmoons and I am lucky that Drwg is a spade tail because that was the other thing on my list. I just adore spade tails! 

Actually I have been pretty Lucky, Myr is a Copper, Drwg an EE blue with white and spade tail, Hexen is a Lace Red Devil delta, Saki is a stunning white blue and black double tail (he might be a koi or a marble, I have noticed his Blue/black move around and switch it up) and Fritz turned out to be a Marble. I have most of the varieties I thought were interesting.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Or perhaps i could buy those pinkish-red females.


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

my personal dream betta is a true green; not turquoise, not blue with recessive green fins, and either HM or plakat tail type. ATTENTION FELLOW DREAMERS: I saw a koi betta today at a new-to-me local fish store, and since I don't have a tank open, I did not purchase it. I almost bought it on the spot, with the intentions of trading/selling it on here, and I may well do so tomorrow. My hesitation is that I will likely fall for it, and it would be dangerous for the fish if I just bought a tank without cycling it for him. I also have never shipped a fish, and would be worried about the whole process, since I have never bought a fish from this place, although their online reputation is pretty good, and they had the best betta stock I have seen in person. Let me know sooner than later, as this fish is likely to sell quickly.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Littlefin said:


> Or perhaps i could buy those pinkish-red females.


Cambodians are great. I love my two cambo girls.


----------



## Reazi (Jan 7, 2014)

I wish I had a dream betta; but sadly I don't have one yet. xD 

I love all the pretty bettas! I'm a sucker for matching colors that blend really well. Though that means I'd want almost all bettas! 

Loving the marbleds, kois, and butterfly and bi-color bettas!

Zomg Tress. That betta. I want.


----------

